# Bunny Buster in Thera Tubes



## Dayhiker

I'm really liking these MJ tube setups. I got some yellow Thera Tubes and broke out an old friend -- Tom's (BunnyBuster) "Widowmaker", which is one of my finest slingshots and tried this out.

Awesome power! I was able to pierce one side of a steel can with 1/2-inch steel ball at 11 yards. I think that's more than enough power to kill a rabbit or a squirrel!


























If I ever get to go hunting, this is gonna be the one I take.


----------



## frogman

If that slingshot can't get the job done, then we all need to go to toting M1 Garands. Very nice set up. Keep those awesome pics coming. Best to you DH with a shout out to BB...Frogman


----------



## NaturalFork

Hey I like MJ too. But do we really need to name this attachment method after him? People have been doing this for 100 years now. I certainly did it as a kid.


----------



## bunnybuster

You know...
I think dayhiker has a good thing going. Double tubes and a BB widowmaker.
I havn`t had time to test out the tubes much, but I think thay are powerful if set up right.
Bill..? Dont know if you have access to a chrony, but it would be interesting to know the FPS of them bands. I do know that 1/2 inch rubber, set at 7 inches from fork to pouch, will achieve an average of 190 fps. That is with a 7/16 steel ball. 205 FPS (avg) was attained shooting a 3/8 lead ball. We all know what lead will do.
Either way, at 15 yds, it is a formidable weapon on bunnies..and squirrels.
Practice with paper first though, before hunting game.
Many squirrels have fallen to the widowmaker.
Tom


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great minds, and all that! Here's one I whipped up last night. Awesome power and FAST.












Dayhiker said:


> I'm really liking these MJ tube setups. I got some yellow Thera Tubes and broke out an old friend -- Tom's (BunnyBuster) "Widowmaker", which is one of my finest slingshots and tried this out.
> 
> Awesome power! I was able to pierce one side of a steel can with 1/2-inch steel ball at 11 yards. I think that's more than enough power to kill a rabbit or a squirrel!
> 
> If I ever get to go hunting, this is gonna be the one I take.


----------



## Dayhiker

Okay. . . the reason I'm calling this setup "MJ" tubes is this: many times I've tried to get the small-diameter tubes to shoot OTT on my forks, but they would slip over the the edge of the tips. The first time I saw someone pull the tubes through a section of larger tube to hold them together so they would stay on top -- it was on one of MJ's. Is that so wrong?

@ Tom: I don't have a chrony, but I've sent a similar setup to Nico and he is going to test for us. BTW, I still love to shoot with the "widowmaker", it's a classic.

@ Henry: That is really amazing!


----------



## Gwilym

DH the first time i saw it i think was on some of dguis pfs shooters but he does it to reduce wear. Although I would say call it whatever you want.


----------



## NaturalFork

You make a good point DH. I wasnt really thinking of it like that.

Archer .... you are telling me not to get bent out of shape? By you response it sounds as if you are getting bent out of shape buddy.

These friggin cliques on this forum really suck. I am way done with it. Screw it. Have fun guys. Im done.

Oh and I have a ton of respect for MJ it was nothing against him


----------



## Dayhiker

Cliques? . . . Am I in a clique?


----------



## Dayhiker

Archer, don't worry about nothing.

But I gotta tell ya, whenever me and the bunnybuster get into the same thread there's trouble. Cracks me up!


----------



## smitty

Here are two other ways to attach twin tubes over the top as well.


----------



## Dayhiker

Smitty, I follow you assiduously, as you know, but you gotta admit MJ's way is the easiest and most versatile. I usually have a few sets of looped tubes all set up and ready to use -- this way I can hook 'em up to whatever, any kind of fork at all.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Bill I think it's a great idea!! Fact is one of the first slingshots I ever made to hunt with (quite a monstrosity) back in the day (late 70's early 80's) I equipped with double tubes in order to get the power I wanted to throw .50 cal. lead ball with authority. I took several animals with it. Tubes can be great and doubled can be helpful if you can handle the weight.


----------



## NaturalFork

Archer46176 said:


> Heck I didn't know I was in a clique either...lol... I don't even know any of you fellas other than on here. I just calls em like I sees em, and for the most part this forum has AWESOME members, just kinda sucks when someone tries to rock a boat and can't take it. Reminds me of a joke called "Hold Ole Blue"... It's a good joke and I am sure alot of you know it already... I am going to appologize to DH right now for hijacking his thread, hope you accept my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and just for the record I don't get bent out of shape I am normally the one doing the bending, seeing as how I am a larger man than Joerg... LOL
> Paul(INDIANA)


Cant take what? This post doesn't make sense to me. Oh and tell the joke I actually havent heard it. If inappropriate PM it to me.

I have no problems with you archer. But since you "Calls em like i sees em" then what would you call me? Are you to judge me on a one sentence post on an internet forum? I have already asked Aaron to delete my account as I couldnt find a way to do it. This way you wont have to put up with my nonsense anymore.

*Capitolised abbreviation removed by moderator. jmplsnt*


----------



## bunnybuster

Dayhiker said:


> Archer, don't worry about nothing.
> 
> But I gotta tell ya, whenever me and the bunnybuster get into the same thread there's trouble. Cracks me up!


WOW
Yeah why is that??
Apparently there are some that take offense to critique. 
Even so, there are shooters around the world that like my slingshots and I will continue to make fine hunting forks for those who like to eat wild game. If someone wants to slap on their version of band setup, that is fine. No one owns a particular band setup.
Most of BB slingshots are big frame , serious hunters. Made to forgive an errant fork hit. They are not delicate pieces to be put on a pedestal to admire.
shoot them, abuse them, hunt them , they will last. 
Guaranteed!


----------



## jmplsnt

I'm not a member of any clique here. I hate cliques and recently lost my Captaincy due to being on the wrong side of one.

I'm not going to lock this one (YET) but will be watching carefully. My advise to the two parties (cliques?) is to please take the night off and sleep on it. It will be better in the morning. Remember, we're all grown men here and talking about slingshots, not killing each other. So please do keep it civil. There is nothing wrong with disagreeing but I don't like people I have grown to enjoy seeing on the forum going for each others' throats.


----------



## Dayhiker

Tom,
Remember the "Dayhiker" fiasco? And remember the Cougar trade?

I almost think there might be an anti-viking contingent on here


----------



## Dayhiker

Ha! This thread has gone marvelously awry!


----------



## e~shot

Looks nice setup, I m going to give a try with Chinese tubes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I wouldn't belong to any clique that would have me. I have higher standards than that.


----------



## Dayhiker

O.K. Archer! Now I hope ol' Natural Fork is still with us too. Nice going, guys.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

very nice slingshots


----------



## M.J

Wow, what a strange devolopment of a thread.
I don't claim to have invented this attatchment method, but I have been it's biggest proponent since I started using it. I was the only guy at the ECST running any sort of Chinese tubes. For the most part my setup held it's own with the usual flats that everybody else was using. I put them on everything now. Call it whatever you want, but "MJ style" seems easier than "looped tubes with a section of larger tube as a means of location tied over the top".
Tom- I got 189fps out of a well- worn set of 1745 tubes set up this way at the tourney. That was at my previous, shorter draw length. Drawing back to my ear they are shooting much faster, probably 195-200 fps.


----------



## As8MaN

I like those yellow tubes, and this attachment method is very interesting,, thanks alot for sharing







.


----------



## NaturalFork

See this is exactly what I mean. So because nobody else used them at the ecst it means you are the only guy doing it. I see.

And to be fair I didnt realize the actual MJ style. I thought they were just OTT tubes ... my apologies. The small tubes inside a bigger tube is something I have never tried. And actually never seen except on the old Saunders stuff (which isnt OTT). So I guess we can call this the MJ setup. I apologize for creating havoc on this thread.

I am however bidding farewell to this forum for a while. At least I will refrain from posting. It seems the only opinions that matter are ones from people who went to the ECST or cut cards with slingshots. Mine certainly dont mean anything. My suggestions have been cut down time and time again only to have the same ideas posted by someone else praised a month later. Time for a break.

I am also not the only one who is expressing this. Many have told me in the chat they feel the same way.

Again my apologies guys.


----------



## Dayhiker

Geez, now I'm gonna be kinda leery about posting any new ideas.


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> See this is exactly what I mean. So because nobody else used them at the ecst it means you are the only guy doing it. I see.
> 
> And to be fair I didnt realize the actual MJ style. I thought they were just OTT tubes ... my apologies. The small tubes inside a bigger tube is something I have never tried. And actually never seen except on the old Saunders stuff (which isnt OTT). So I guess we can call this the MJ setup. I apologize for creating havoc on this thread.
> 
> I am however bidding farewell to this forum for a while. At least I will refrain from posting. It seems the only opinions that matter are ones from people who went to the ECST or cut cards with slingshots. Mine certainly dont mean anything. My suggestions have been cut down time and time again only to have the same ideas posted by someone else praised a month later. Time for a break.
> 
> I am also not the only one who is expressing this. Many have told me in the chat they feel the same way.
> 
> Again my apologies guys.


*sigh*
I didn't say I was the only guy in the world doing it. If I'm in a "clique" because I went to the tournament than so be it, I'm probably going to Jim's shoot in October and to the ECST for the forseeable future as well if you want to be mad at me in advance for that. What a rediculous argument this is.
I don't feel I've wronged you in any way and we're still friends as far as I'm concerned. Take some time and cool off. Try to remember that slingshots are fun and so is this community.


----------



## NaturalFork

MJ ... i never said you wronged me. In fact I thought I made it clear the issue didnt involve you at all? Does anybody even read what I type?


----------



## NaturalFork

Jeez I was trying to apologize. I cant even do that without pissing people off.


----------



## Gwilym

I'm not sure why archer told you off for disliking the name MJ method especially because it apparently started out as a more angry rant before deleting but I think maybe you should leave it till tomorrow Natural fork. Also for me i don't see why anyone cares what its called.


----------



## M.J

Dayhiker said:


> I'm really liking these MJ tube setups. I got some yellow Thera Tubes and broke out an old friend -- Tom's (BunnyBuster) "Widowmaker", which is one of my finest slingshots and tried this out.
> 
> Awesome power! I was able to pierce one side of a steel can with 1/2-inch steel ball at 11 yards. I think that's more than enough power to kill a rabbit or a squirrel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get to go hunting, this is gonna be the one I take.


So DH, how does TheraTube yellow compare in terms of draw-weight to regular Chinese tubes? 1/2" steel through a steel can at 11yds?! That's really good power! If these have that kind of power with a similar draw to 1745s I'll have to try them.
I'm not sure what those tubes were that were originally on the Chalice but they were quite a bit stouter that 1745s.


----------



## Gwilym

DH was the can free hanging, against a backstop or sat on the ground as i find this changes penetration.


----------



## Dayhiker

@ MJ: These are much heavier draw than Chinese tubes. But not so heavy as the double Thera Band Gold Fish puts on his cattys. (I can't even draw them back.) Double yellow tubes are probably well within an average healthy man's ability to handle. But not for everyday target shooting. They're too strong for that. Nico is doing some testing with them as we speak. Maybe he'll give the draw weight.

@ Gwilym: The can was standing on a chair 11 yards away. The half-inch steel ball pierced it, but didn't hit with enough authority to actually enter into the can. But I only did the test a few times. I have had the experience with Thera Band golds and 3/8 steel balls where sometimes they would penetrate inside the can and sometimes not. So the test is unscientific. Nico will give us more data on this soon.

@ Ray: Take it easy, dude. Try one of these.


----------



## M.J

Dayhiker said:


> @ MJ: These are much heavier draw than Chinese tubes. But not so heavy as the double Thera Band Gold Fish puts on his cattys. (I can't even draw them back.) Double yellow tubes are probably well within an average healthy man's ability to handle. But not for everyday target shooting. They're too strong for that. Nico is doing some testing with them as we speak. Maybe he'll give the draw weight.


I got to try a Fish Hunter at the tourney, those bands are rediculous. I couldn't pull them back either. All I'm killing is cans so I'll probably stick with 1745 and 1842.
Set up "MJ style", of course...


----------



## philly

M_J said:


> @ MJ: These are much heavier draw than Chinese tubes. But not so heavy as the double Thera Band Gold Fish puts on his cattys. (I can't even draw them back.) Double yellow tubes are probably well within an average healthy man's ability to handle. But not for everyday target shooting. They're too strong for that. Nico is doing some testing with them as we speak. Maybe he'll give the draw weight.


I got to try a Fish Hunter at the tourney, those bands are rediculous. I couldn't pull them back either. All I'm killing is cans so I'll probably stick with 1745 and 1842.
Set up "MJ style", of course...








[/quote]

MJ, I thought you were converted to Double Tex Field bands, what happened overnight?
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit

M_J said:


> So DH, how does TheraTube yellow compare in terms of draw-weight to regular Chinese tubes? 1/2" steel through a steel can at 11yds?! That's really good power! If these have that kind of power with a similar draw to 1745s I'll have to try them.
> I'm not sure what those tubes were that were originally on the Chalice but they were quite a bit stouter that 1745s.


My dual TB yellow setup puts a .50 cal lead ball clean through both sides of a water-filled Campbell's Soup can at close range. It pulls 10.23 kilos/22.5 lbs at 30 inches. Tube length is 7 inches fork to pouch. My Dankung Jungle Hunter pulls 8.7 kg/19.06 lb. The TB feels a lot faster than the Dankung, which fired a .50 cal lead ball at a maximum speed of 166.9 fps. I'm guesstimating about 175 ps, but unfortunately the computer I use for speed measurements is broke. NO, I didn't shoot it. LOL!


----------



## bunnybuster

M_J said:


> Wow, what a strange devolopment of a thread.
> I don't claim to have invented this attatchment method, but I have been it's biggest proponent since I started using it. I was the only guy at the ECST running any sort of Chinese tubes. For the most part my setup held it's own with the usual flats that everybody else was using. I put them on everything now. Call it whatever you want, but "MJ style" seems easier than "looped tubes with a section of larger tube as a means of location tied over the top".
> Tom- I got 189fps out of a well- worn set of 1745 tubes set up this way at the tourney. That was at my previous, shorter draw length. Drawing back to my ear they are shooting much faster, probably 195-200 fps.


MJ
Sweet...
I would like some of them








Pm me please. Looks like a perfect setup for the ``widowmaker``
Basically though...I am going back to 1/16 inch rubber flatbands, because they are just as powerful as any, and they last a long time.


----------



## harpersgrace

M_J said:


> I got to try a Fish Hunter at the tourney, those bands are rediculous. I couldn't pull them back either. All I'm killing is cans so I'll probably stick with 1745 and 1842.
> Set up "MJ style", of course...


so you got the Fish Hunter I sent, at least I think I was the only one who sent one.... The double is a killer I can get about 10 shots and thats it, I cut off the second layer and it shoots real well with just one....it's actually a nice little frame when you want something really small...I usually slip it in my pocket when I walk the dog just in case.. You dont happen to know who got the natural I sent???

DH sorry to hi jack the thread again...nice set up by the way..


----------



## harpersgrace

OK I miss read your post...never mind.


----------



## M.J

Philly- Did I say that? I do like the Tex bands, especially for my WRP, but I don't remember ever seriously thinking of changing over. I probably did







, see my signature line.
Harp- I didn't win the Fish, just picked it up from the prize table. That natural was a beast! It was cool








Tom- Sure thing, I'd be happy to make up a set for you to try.


----------



## BCLuxor

Been banging on about these yellow tubes for a while now very zippy things you should all try the 66fit tubes avalible of amazon if you like the thera yellow.


----------



## M.J

A word of advice (as if anyone's still reading this thread...) this attatchment method likes a nice deep fork groove to work best.
When I used the Chalice DH sent me with the deep grooves at the top for tying on bands I never had one slip out, but on the one I made with shallower grooves one came loose on me today. The tube at the bottom needs to really bite into the fork and be tied on tight, then it's fine.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

I sent a slingshot to Jmp about 4 months ago with this type of attachment method for chinese tubes, and I too found that deep fork grooves and a very strong rubber tie down are needed for security. I used a nice long and thin strip of TB gold to do so. Its good to see you found this out as well MJ, to avoid injury going forward...

Other than that, its a great attachment method for those that like OTT!!!

Regards - John


----------

